# feed fire bellied toads waxworms instead of crickets??



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

can i feed them waxworms instead of crickets??? i hate crickets they are so annoying to get hold of and they drown or escape.... can i just feed them wax worms instead? i read somewhere they like them too.

id feed the worms veg and fish food etc to gut load them etc, and dust them in vitamin powder same as i did the crickets


???

and how many per toad per week would u say?? i currently feed my toads 5 medium sized crickets each every other day


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

waxworms are too fatty and not nutritious enough to be fed as anything more than a treat but u could try earthworms or mealworms as a staple instead


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

As spend_day says waxworms are very fatty - I feed my FBT lesser and greater waxworms as a treat only. 
You don't just need to feed them crickets - you can supplement with mealworms, curly flies, earthworms, bloodworm, pretty much any insect that your FBT can grab.
However crickets are a staple for my FBTs with other foods added.


----------

